# THE SUBTLE CHARMS of BOGOTÁ



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

Bogotá, the capital of Colombia is another Latin America megalopolis, with a population of nearly 10 million people. It has the traffic, squallor, the crime, the pollution and chaos that blight all the other large cities in the region. However, for the casual visitor, who will mostly see the central and Eastern side of town, Bogotá looks lively, clean and thriving. In its perch 2600 metres above sea level, and with pine forests visible from the central square, you’ll immediately notice the confidence and maturity that come with presiding over a country that has gone through political, economic and social crises aplenty. A Bogotan person might herself ask, why not visit Medellín (the party and design capital), or Cartagena (world heritage site port city), implying that Bogotá is all business. Kindly ignore her and look around. You’ll be glad you did.

The central area is not in the middle, but pressed against the Eastern hills. The crisp air and the greenery bring out the colorful old buildings in the old central city, the Candelaria.

Bogotá, Colombia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Bogotá, Colombia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Bogotá, Colombia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Bogotá, Colombia DSC_8700 by Alejandro, on Flickr

Bogotá, Colombia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Bogotá, Colombia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Bogotá, Colombia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Bogotá, Colombia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Bogotá, Colombia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Bogotá, Colombia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Bogotá, Colombia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Bogotá, Colombia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Bogotá, Colombia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Bogotá, Colombia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Bogotá, Colombia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Bogotá, Colombia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Bogotá, Colombia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Bogotá, Colombia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Bogotá, Colombia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Bogotá, Colombia by Alejandro, on Flickr


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

The Candelaria church, an 18th Century example of local baroque styles, is a great introduction to local artistic traditions.



Bogotá, Colombia by Alejandro, on Flickr



Bogotá, Colombia by Alejandro, on Flickr





Bogotá, Colombia by Alejandro, on Flickr



Bogotá, Colombia by Alejandro, on Flickr



Bogotá, Colombia by Alejandro, on Flickr



Bogotá, Colombia by Alejandro, on Flickr



Bogotá, Colombia by Alejandro, on Flickr


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

The central square and immediate area, home to the cathedral, congress and presidential palaces, make an interesting contrast with their yellowish sandstone and French neoclassical styles.

Bogotá, Colombia by Alejandro, on Flickr


Bogotá, Colombia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Bogotá, Colombia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Bogotá, Colombia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Bogotá, Colombia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Bogotá, Colombia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Bogotá, Colombia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Bogotá, Colombia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Bogotá, Colombia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Bogotá, Colombia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Bogotá, Colombia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Bogotá, Colombia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Bogotá, Colombia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Bogotá, Colombia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Bogotá, Colombia by Alejandro, on Flickr


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

More of the central Square and government district.

Bogotá, Colombia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Bogotá, Colombia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Bogotá, Colombia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Bogotá, Colombia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Bogotá, Colombia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Bogotá, Colombia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Bogotá, Colombia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Bogotá, Colombia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Bogotá, Colombia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Bogotá, Colombia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Bogotá, Colombia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Bogotá, Colombia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Bogotá, Colombia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Bogotá, Colombia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Bogotá, Colombia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Bogotá, Colombia by Alejandro, on Flickr


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

The Cathedral, a Nineteenth Century construction, is a bit of a let down, especially compared with other churches in the city. It is mostly impressive for its size, though.

Bogotá, Colombia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Bogotá, Colombia by Alejandro, on Flickr


Bogotá, Colombia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Bogotá, Colombia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Bogotá, Colombia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Bogotá, Colombia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Bogotá, Colombia by Alejandro, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photos and new thread about Bogotá; well done


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

Charming!  thanks for these lovely photos!


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

More of the government center

Bogotá, Colombia by Alejandro, en Flickr

Bogotá, Colombia by Alejandro, en Flickr

Bogotá, Colombia by Alejandro, en Flickr


Bogotá, Colombia by Alejandro, en Flickr


Bogotá, Colombia by Alejandro, en Flickr

Bogotá, Colombia by Alejandro, en Flickr

Bogotá, Colombia by Alejandro, en Flickr

Bogotá, Colombia by Alejandro, en Flickr


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

The Santa Clara Museum was a real surprise. And a real knocklut! A truly astonishing interior, which clearly used to be a chapel.

Bogotá, Colombia by Alejandro, en Flickr

Bogotá, Colombia by Alejandro, en Flickr

Bogotá, Colombia by Alejandro, en Flickr

Bogotá, Colombia by Alejandro, en Flickr

Bogotá, Colombia by Alejandro, en Flickr

Bogotá, Colombia by Alejandro, en Flickr

Bogotá, Colombia by Alejandro, en Flickr

Bogotá, Colombia by Alejandro, en Flickr

Bogotá, Colombia by Alejandro, en Flickr

Bogotá, Colombia by Alejandro, en Flickr

Bogotá, Colombia by Alejandro, en Flickr

Bogotá, Colombia by Alejandro, en Flickr


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

The downtown area, beyond the core presidential and legislative complex is a bit of a mixed bag, with old and new buildings side by side. Some of the old, grand government buildings have seen better days and will likely be used for new purposes soon.

Bogotá, Colombia by Alejandro, en Flickr

Bogotá, Colombia by Alejandro, en Flickr

Bogotá, Colombia by Alejandro, en Flickr

Bogotá, Colombia by Alejandro, en Flickr

Bogotá, Colombia by Alejandro, en Flickr

Bogotá, Colombia by Alejandro, en Flickr

Bogotá, Colombia by Alejandro, en Flickr

Bogotá, Colombia by Alejandro, en Flickr

Bogotá, Colombia by Alejandro, en Flickr


Bogotá, Colombia by Alejandro, en Flickr


Bogotá, Colombia by Alejandro, en Flickr

Bogotá, Colombia by Alejandro, en Flickr


Bogotá, Colombia by Alejandro, en Flickr



Bogotá, Colombia by Alejandro, en Flickr

Bogotá, Colombia by Alejandro, en Flickr


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

The Museum of Police, a quick stop to check out an early 20th-Century structure.

Bogotá, Colombia by Alejandro, en Flickr

Bogotá, Colombia by Alejandro, en Flickr

Bogotá, Colombia by Alejandro, en Flickr

Bogotá, Colombia by Alejandro, en Flickr

Bogotá, Colombia by Alejandro, en Flickr


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

Random Bogotá

Bogotá, Colombia by Alejandro, en Flickr

Bogotá, Colombia by Alejandro, en Flickr

Bogotá, Colombia by Alejandro, en Flickr

Bogotá, Colombia by Alejandro, en Flickr

Bogotá, Colombia by Alejandro, en Flickr

Bogotá, Colombia by Alejandro, en Flickr

Bogotá, Colombia by Alejandro, en Flickr


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

The Museum of Gold is an absolute must, for the collection of pre-Columbian precious objects, but also to check out the architecture and the great shop

Bogotá, Colombia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Bogotá, Colombia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Bogotá, Colombia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Bogotá, Colombia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Bogotá, Colombia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Bogotá, Colombia by Alejandro, on Flickr


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

North of the downtown area, the Chapinero, T-Zone and neighboring districts are Bogota's enclaves for the well-to-do and middle-class groups. These areas are still dense with businesses and office districts. The big mansions are perched high up on the hills. Note the red brick buildings, a defining feature of Bogotá's style.

Bogotá, Colombia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Bogotá, Colombia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Bogotá, Colombia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Bogotá, Colombia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Bogotá, Colombia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Bogotá, Colombia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Bogotá, Colombia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Bogotá, Colombia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Bogotá, Colombia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Bogotá, Colombia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Bogotá, Colombia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Bogotá, Colombia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Bogotá, Colombia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Bogotá, Colombia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Bogotá, Colombia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Bogotá, Colombia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Bogotá, Colombia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Bogotá, Colombia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Bogotá, Colombia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Bogotá, Colombia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Bogotá, Colombia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Bogotá, Colombia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Bogotá, Colombia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Bogotá, Colombia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Bogotá, Colombia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Bogotá, Colombia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Bogotá, Colombia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Bogotá, Colombia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Bogotá, Colombia by Alejandro, on Flickr


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

In keeping with the red brick motif, whole blocks of the city were built in English-style rows. These are now mostly occupied by businesses and offices, and are among the city's most pleasant places to walk around.

Bogotá, Colombia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Bogotá, Colombia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Bogotá, Colombia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Bogotá, Colombia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Bogotá, Colombia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Bogotá, Colombia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Bogotá, Colombia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Bogotá, Colombia by Alejandro, on Flickr


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

Central Bogotá

Bogotá, Colombia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Bogotá, Colombia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Bogotá, Colombia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Bogotá, Colombia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Bogotá, Colombia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Bogotá, Colombia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Bogotá, Colombia by Alejandro, on Flickr


----------



## Salazar Rick (Feb 6, 2009)

woow!! Amazing photo tour of Bogotá !!! ...

Bogotá is like a beautiful dream in latin america...do you have more images??


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Bogota


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

Salazar Rick said:


> woow!! Amazing photo tour of Bogotá !!! ...
> 
> Bogotá is like a beautiful dream in latin america...do you have more images??


Unfortunately, no. It was a short work trip....


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

You can sense the high altitude of the city in these very interesting images. That altitude creates a certain atmosphere. The air being very 'thin'.


----------

